# Is it worth it to buy/carry a kubotan?



## Monkey Turned Wolf

I'm curious about what everyone thinks about kubotans. I am semi-experienced with knives, but have never had any experience with kubotans, in large part because I generally carry a knife around for self defence. However, lately people who have discovered in one way or another that I carry a knife tend to get put off, so I'm considering switching it out for a kubotan. I checked the forum search bar regarding this, but most of the things that came up started to focus on legal issues, which is not really my concern (I know the laws well enough for this area, and while I know that I could get in trouble if I elected to use a knife, I would only do it if I had no other choice. 

My main question is: is it worth replacing my knife with a kubotan? Can they be as effective, and would I need specific training in them, or would generalized weapon training be sufficient for self defence?


----------



## Touch Of Death

They are cool, but you are better off hitting them with you phone. It is natural to have it in your hand.


----------



## frank raud

kempodisciple said:


> My main question is: is it worth replacing my knife with a kubotan? Can they be as effective, and would I need specific training in them, or would generalized weapon training be sufficient for self defence?



Is a kubotan as effective as a knife? No. A knife is a lethal weapon. A kubotan CAN be a lethal weapon, but is not one the way it is usually used. Harder to explain why you are carrying than a knife(cutting fruit, boxes, etc) as it has no purpose other than a weapon. I carry mine as a key holder. Seriously, buy a sturdy pen(not something that says TACTICAL NINJA 2000) and practice hammerfist shots with it. Much of the techniques shown for use with the kubotan have limited value other than taking up training time.


----------



## Paul_D

frank raud said:


> Harder to explain why you are carrying than a knife(cutting fruit, boxes, etc) as it has no purpose other than a weapon. I carry mine as a key holder.


A kubotan has no purpose other than a weapon.  That is the purpose for which it was specially invented and made.  The fact you put your keys on it doesn't make it a key ring, any more than than putting your keys on a pistol turns it into a key ring.


----------



## geezer

Paul_D said:


> A kubotan has no purpose other than a weapon.  That is the purpose for which it was specially invented and made.  The fact you put your keys on it doesn't make it a key ring, any more than than putting your keys on a pistol turns it into a key ring.



Good point. IMO a better carry is _something genuinely useful_ like a good quality mini-flashlight that can do everything a kubotan does as well as being a handle for your keys, and also light up your lock so you can get in the door faster. Another thing-- a good bright LED model will certainly dazzle the eyes of a potential attacker without causing lasting harm. And most importantly -- unless you get some stupid, sharp, spiky "tactical" model-- _it's not a weapon! _


----------



## Buka

Kubaton. Bah, humbug.


----------



## drop bear

If I m ever fighting someone so serious that I need a kubotan. A kubotan generally isn't enough.


----------



## Mephisto

What kind of knife are you carrying that people take issue with it? How do they even know? I carry a regular spyderco and no one has ever said a thing about it. Is your knife particularly big, menacing, or unconventional looking? Maybe it's where you live but it seems like youd be fine carrying a knife as long as local laws allow it. Now if you're carrying something fancy or showing it off all the time of course people will take issue. Or if you're a bit of a character people might actually just have an issue with you and not so much the knife. 

I wouldn't recommed carrying a kubotan. It's inferior to a knife as a weapon and has no other common use. As has been said its only use is as a weapon. Many, if not most men carry a knife, most often it's used as a tool.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

It's a simple knife that I used to use in the scouts, and is absolutely legal. It's not something I've ever hid, since none of my friends in the past have had an issue with it (we would go camping and they'd see me take it out to whittle, or someone would have a need for one so I'd take it out of my pocket to use). Two groups of people that I recently became friends with saw that I had it, once it fell out of my pocket when I was getting my phone and the other I pulled it out for something commonplace like opening up a package and they saw that. With both groups, they seemed to be off-put by me carrying a knife, even when I explained that it's a knife I've had for years, it's just second nature, and I don't intend to ever have to use it for any violent reasons. Seems a really odd reaction to me, but its how like 5 people (combined from both groups) reacted.

As for the advice-thanks! I'll probably continue carrying a pen, which is what I'm currently doing around them, and maybe a flashlight like the one geezer mentioned. Outside of that, going to carry my knife, because it really is incredibly useful.


----------



## Danny T

Prior to multi-tools like Leatherman or Gerber I used a kuboton as a key holder and carried it in my waist. Kept my keys accessible and out of my pocket. Around the mid 80's Leatherman came out with the "Pocket Survival Tool" and I began carrying that instead because it was/is far more functionable. Today I carry a 200 lumen flashlight with my keys among other toys.


----------



## Sapphire

I carry a kubotan made of African diamondwood because it feels nice in my hands.  It had a ring on it but I ground it right off the screw it was on because I twirled it so much lol.  But really I carry this kubotan because if I witness a car accident and a persons door buckles shut, I can use the kubotan to shatter a window to get inside to offer aid to the victim.  If someone jumps me and I need to use my kubotan, he's probably got an edge on me that the kubotan won't be able to compete with.  Doesn't mean I won't try, but the kubotan would definitely only be if someone had a better weapon on them than I did (talking knife and/or allies).  In which case, it would be a weapon of opportunity, because I like my kubotan far too much as a "totem," to quote the movie _Inception_.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Sapphire said:


> But really I carry this kubotan because if I witness a car accident and a persons door buckles shut, I can use the kubotan to shatter a window to get inside to offer aid to the victim.



Ever tried? 

How to shatter a car's tempered-glass window using a busted spark plug


----------



## Danny T

Bill Mattocks said:


> Ever tried?
> 
> How to shatter a car's tempered-glass window using a busted spark plug


Have done so, is very easy when using something that is pointed. The spark plug thing is great but...
1. the hammer was a rubber mallet.
2. do you know anyone who carries a spark plug around with them?
3. the guy used a rubber mallet on the window but a metal claw hammer to break the ceramic on the spark plug why not use the metal claw on the glass and save the time. 
4. how many carry a metal claw hammer around with them.

a good tactical pen with a point will break the glass. 
a good knife; folder with a strong lock or fixed blade will break the glass.
And yes I have done so.

A wooden or hard plastic kubotan to break the glass can be done but you are going to have to strike the glass extremely hard and be prepared to have your grip tested greatly.
The average store brought kubotan will have a very difficult time breaking an auto side window glass.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Sometimes it's a shame to inject reality into peoples dreams, but...
If a car is involved in an impact that buckles the door so much as to prevent it from being opened, the odds of the glass being intact are pretty remote. As are the odds of ALL doors to the vehicle being jammed. And dragging someone through a broken window is generally not the best method of extrication.
A folding knife, unopened, works very well if you do need to break a window.
Security found a guy locked in his car in the parking garage (heroin OD). Broke the window with the butt of a folder, unlocked the door, and drug him out. One dose of Narcan later, and his was screaming because we'd put him in withdrawal.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

The reason I mention this...

World Record Holder Fails to Smash Car Window on Live TV (Video)


----------



## Dirty Dog

He would have been well advised to brace the door so it wasn't moving with the punches. One good thing about car windows in their natural environment is that they do NOT move away when you hit them.
He's halfway to trying to do a speed break on a car window. I do not think that's going to work out well.


----------



## ballen0351

I've tried to break car windows a few times....it ain't easy lol.
On of my fav window breaking stories was a car fire. I couldn't open the doors to make sure nobody was inside.  I took out my baton and started hitting the window 4,5,6,7 times.  It wouldn't break because out batons had a rubber "safety" tip.  My supervisor runs up with a fire extinguisher,  I grab the extinguisher by the handle and smash the window with the bottom.  Well I didn't realize my supervisor removed the pin.  So as I squeezed the handle and swung the extinguisher I discharged the spray and hosed my Supervisor.  He was pissed but I laughed so hard.   We wear black uniforms and he had a white stripe of extinguisher powder running from his shoulder to his knee


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis

geezer said:


> Good point. IMO a better carry is _something genuinely useful_ like a good quality mini-flashlight that can do everything a kubotan does as well as being a handle for your keys, and also light up your lock so you can get in the door faster. Another thing-- a good bright LED model will certainly dazzle the eyes of a potential attacker without causing lasting harm. And most importantly -- unless you get some stupid, sharp, spiky "tactical" model-- _it's not a weapon! _



Carrying a small flashlight is a good idea.  Check out the Streamlight 2AAA models. They are about the same size as a kubaton.


----------



## kehcorpz

drop bear said:


> If I m ever fighting someone so serious that I need a kubotan. A kubotan generally isn't enough.



That's why I'd always carry 2 kubotans.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Paul_D said:


> A kubotan has no purpose other than a weapon.  That is the purpose for which it was specially invented and made.  The fact you put your keys on it doesn't make it a key ring, any more than than putting your keys on a pistol turns it into a key ring.


Kubotons, have other uses. But we call them pegs, in such cases.


----------



## BJJCop

Look into Tactical Pens. They are..Well, pens, made from 6061 aircraft aluminium, typically equipped with a glass breaker for striking/emergency. Or a sharp circular end known as a 'DNA catcher' due to it's ability to tare. However, they write perfectly fine if you choose to use it that way. You usually have the option on them to switch between two ends. They can't really 100% be quite distinguished as a weapon either, tac pens are things you can carry in your shirt pocket, with a notepad for airports etc. But hell, you hit someone in the sternum with one of those and they are gonna be real hurting. Less lethal option in the EDC, although nothing says you cant use them to a lethal extent..Of course, I'm not a total expert, just that I've been involved in cases where there has been a commotion and someone had a hole in their head cracked like popping your finger through a chocolate Easter Egg, and chucks missing from the torso because they drew a kubaton-like tool during a commotion.


----------



## kehcorpz

What are tac pens officially supposed to be used for in a SD situation? I mean what if you're attacked and then ram it into the attacker's eye? Would this be covered or would
this be unauthorized use? I mean what's the official application for it? To gently push the sharp end against his collar bone and then ask him to take his hands off you?


----------



## Skpotamus

Kubotans used to be taught to law enforcement as a low level force device.  Mostly used for come alongs and restraining techniques on passively resisting subjects.  Think PPCT (pressure point control tactics) kind of stuff.    

You can use them for striking and they can do a good job of putting the hurt on people.  Just don't try to get artsy with them.  Hold it in your fist like an icepick and stab or hammer fist with it.  It works great with reverse grip knife techniques ala Shivworks or Ray Floro's stuff.  

A tactical pen can be used pretty much the exact same way as the most effective, non LEO use of a kubotan.  

YMMV.


----------

